# Briess Dark Malt



## livebynight (11/2/15)

I have a 1kg bag of Briess Dark Malt (From 100% Black Malt) and was intending on using it all with a Coopers Dark Ale brew can and Styrian Golding Hops (40g). I just noticed some comments online that it may be to bitter if i used the whole kilogram. Anyone had any experiences? Am i better off using half of it and half a kilo of light malt or dextrose?

Also anyone know if the dark malt has some coffee notes to it? I was considering adding a shot of espresso to the fermentation.


----------



## livebynight (11/2/15)

I couldn't find an edit feature to edit my original post. I have Dark Dry Malt Extract not the grains! Maybe i have been confused that 1kg of grain will be to bitter, but 1kg of dry dark malt extract is ok?


----------



## Markbeer (11/2/15)

hi

yes that amount is fine.


----------



## Nibbo (11/2/15)

The Briess Traditional Dark Dry Malt Extract contains the following:

INGREDIENTS
54% Munich Malt 10L
30% Base Malt
13% Caramel Malt 60
3% Black Malt Water

You can view the product info PDF HERE


----------



## livebynight (11/2/15)

The packaging says it is made from 100% Briess Black Malt. 

Which i assume must be this one: http://www.brewingwithbriess.com/Assets/PDFs/Briess_PISB_MaltofermA6001DME.pdf


----------



## Markbeer (12/2/15)

If that's the case, I withdraw my earlier statement, it looks as though it is for colour adjustment.


----------



## Nibbo (12/2/15)

In that case, it reads as though it's to be used as a colour adjuster for beer. I don't imagine you would want to use a lot of this as it's going to be powerful. 
I haven't used it myself but I would be using mostly light or dark dry malt (as in the traditional dark) with it.


----------



## Mardoo (12/2/15)

Agreed, it definitely sounds like a color adjuster. Best thing to do is give it a taste. Would you like a lot of that flavor in your beer? A little? None?


----------



## livebynight (12/2/15)

I did some further looking online and yeah it seems that link is for a small bottle of concentrate used for colouring. I definitely don't have that. It is a 1KG bag of powdered malt extract! Maybe my LHBS mislabeled the description by writing 'from 100% black malt' and it could indeed be the Traditional Dark Malt Extract. I emailed the shop and the guy replied saying it would be fine to use the whole KG so i guess that is what i shall do!


----------

